# Internet Mapping



## dustinzgirl (Apr 30, 2005)

I believe this belongs here, if not please let me know.  This project is about mapping the interwebnet (ha ha ha).  I find it very interesting, and the maps remind me of little galaxies in our own earth bound existence.  I didnt see a thread on this, so sorry if it is a repeat.

Anyways, check out the Opte Project at http://www.opte.org/maps/

_Here you will find static and dynamic 2D JPG/PNG images and 3D VRML maps of the Internet. These maps are built off of our database using two different graphing engines: Large Graph Layout (LGL) by Alex Adai and Graphviz by Peter North at AT&T Labs Research. Each graphing engine produces wonderful displays, but they are only as good as the data and graphing language we provide. You can find our test images and some well produced full Internet maps below. Soon we will release the tools to create these maps on your own._


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 1, 2005)

OPTE sure is interesting - but it's making sense of those pictures...


----------



## Alexa (May 1, 2005)

They look like galaxies indeed. Maybe it's stupid, but I expect from a map for some basic directions like North, South, Est and West. Otherwise how do I can find myself on the map ?


----------



## Hypes (May 1, 2005)

Pretty interesting graphs, those.


----------



## Sooby (May 1, 2005)

Give this one a go

http://antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/apod/archivepix.html


----------

